# What knife would you recommend?



## Travis Silcox (6 Dec 2000)

Seeing as how bayonets aren‘t used for cutting, what kind of knife(fixed blade) would be practical for field purposes?

thanks in advance
Travis Silcox


----------



## Master Blaster (8 Dec 2000)

Being a selfish, self-promoting bastard, I would recommend a fixed fighter from Serenity Blades (and as the sole proprietor, I would be happy to discuss the terms of our transaction on a private email).  If however, you don‘t want to allocate your first two children into perpetual servitude as apprentices, I would suggest a KaBar field knife in a Kydex sheath (approximate retail about $150.00) that should meet most of your needs in the field.

The Airborne are particularly fond of the Grohman field knife  $80.00 to $100) as their standard blade.  It is simple strong and maintains a good edge for a long time but it has a lower CDI factor (Chicks Dig It) than a KaBar (flat black, shiny edge, polymer/rubber grips, heavy pommel) but it depends on what you‘re looking for.

Nothing beats a good Swiss Army pocket knife ($45.00 to $100.00 depending on what you want to spend) as long as you attach some paracord to your belt and the knife (they get legs in the middle of the night).  It will accomplish all the small tasks that the Grohman/KaBar can‘t handle because they‘re too big.

I‘ve carried a Glock/Steyr bayonet ($125.00) in an inverted carry on my web for the last 5 years with good success.  It‘s strong and light weight and at the same time still covers 90% of the tasks I need it for in the bush.  A Police Model Spyderco($130.00) does the other 10%.

I‘ve probably provided you with too much info (it‘s a favourite topic of mine) but if you want more info let me know (contact the ‘bossi‘ moderator and he will pass along how to get in touch with me).

All the Best

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## Shabadoo (8 Dec 2000)

Well I think I‘ll throw my two cents worth in on this topic. I have been in the infantry for over 10 years now and have served over seas and on numerous call outs and exercises, I remember the very first leave day on my TQ2 (the day between GMT and BTT) running to the only surplus store in Pembroke and buying a KaBar U.S. Marine knife. By strapping the knife to my rucksack I instantly became an infantry soldier. I even read that Marines were famous or is that infamous for using their KaBars to dig trenches. On my first infantry only exercise I cant remember if it was a defensive or offensive ex but I remember that the weather certainly was. Anyhow That night I used my U.S. Marine Corps knife for everything from digging to cleaning my weapon, from eating to shaving (I actually tried it), I would have taped it to my C9 if I had any 90 mile an hour tape. I would definately graduated top candidate now that I had a leather handled genuine U.S. Marine Corps KaBar knife. Well the leather soon decayed faster than the skin on my feet and the 6 or 8 inch blade (i cant remember) soon became too large to be useful except for sticking down my boot to scratch my self with. Since then I‘ve learned to pack my kit (including ruck) with the bare minimum of niceties. one extra set of combats, one extra pair of socks(in webbing along with a pair of gortex socks to avoid carrying an extra pair of boots). The remainder of storage space is used for rats(24 hours), ammo( double combat load if lucky), and platoon ammo( 60mm, M72, 84mm) and stores( shovels, picks, machette, radios, field phones, sigs wire, etc...). In all that time I‘ve accomplished each and every task assigned to me with a basic 40 dollar Leatherman and 18 dollar(US) Gerber Gator(3 inch or so folding and locking blade). The Leatherman I purchased my self long before we were issued the Gerber. Gerbers at the time only came with a lineman type plier which was useless for my common needs such as changing generators on stoves and lanterns or opening ammo crates. The blade has been broken for at least five years yet it still serves me well. As for needing a bigger knife to defend yourself, heres hoping you acquire enough skills through training to avoid the situation. Just an opinion.
Merry Xmas


----------



## Travis Silcox (10 Dec 2000)

Thanks for the info 

i was thinking of getting the SOG Desert Dagger or the SOG Navy SEAL 2000 due to there lightness and reliablity

in response to Master Blaster - YOU self-serving bast-ad. (j\k)

So you sound like a big knife guy, what do you think of the desert dagger or navy seal 2000? 

in response to Shabadoo - thanks for the feedback, love that detail you put into it =) 

The Kabar does seem pretty big, and your absolutly right on that leather sheath really sucking, infact, they‘re integrating a "Kydex Sheath", it‘s basically plastic with a strap around it, so you can strap it around your leg or hook it on your webbing, it also holds inplace pretty well for quick/easy deployement and really easy to put back (instead of having to hold the damn thing so that you can get it to keep still when your putting your knife back) 
(P.S. it‘s really light and easy to pack too)

as for the Gerber Gator - I have used this knife before, it lasted for about the first 6-8 months i had it, the blade chipped and the think literally fell apart. perhaps i expected to much of it, i guess for light stuff you can use it, but just my advice, don‘t overwork it, or that little bolt thing on the handle will start edging out, and then the back will fall off, and it will come apart.


----------



## JRMACDONALD (10 Dec 2000)

TRAVIS-- What do YOU want to do with this knife??? If you are planning on dragons falling out of the sky, if you wave it , FORGET IT!!!!!   Carrying a knife doesn‘t mean you know HOW to use it!!

There is no best knife. What peice of sharpened steel do you want to carry to do what job????


----------



## Travis Silcox (10 Dec 2000)

JR -  Lets hope them damn dragons stay up there eh? =) 

I think you mis-understand, though i do know how to use a knife combativelly (eg, all that stupid stuff like flurry attacks and punctural attacks and that non-sense) I want one that simply isn‘t going to break. 

I‘m not one of those wierd guys obsessed in the knife culture (looks at master blaster [ j\k ] ), i just want one that won‘t break and has intregity, and it light and easy to pack(and has a life guarntee), i plan on cutting rope, food, clothing, wood, opening beer etc.


----------



## Shabadoo (10 Dec 2000)

I‘m sure a Swiss Army pocket knife would attack all of those tasks with ease.


----------



## ocknod (11 Dec 2000)

The old saying keep it simple stupid works here!  If you go out and buy a great big pig sticker in all likelyhood you gomma lose it anyways.  I cant tell you how many "rambo" knives I had locked up in the many different guardhouses I worked in.  Something that will hold an edge, 5 inches long is all your gonna need.  A riggers knife lasted me my whole career.  It might not be as "cool" looing as a big old k-bar or one of those great big, mostly useless, knives.  In this case you have to remember that you gotta hump the stuff you bring in the field....

OCKNOD
SECURITAS


----------



## RCA (11 Dec 2000)

TYravis - for a guy who hasn‘t done his QL2 yet your sweating the small stuff (and my advise to you is DO NOT take any knife other than a gerber or leatherman - multi pupose are the best) with you to Wainwright.


----------



## RCA (11 Dec 2000)

TYravis - for a guy who hasn‘t done his QL2 yet your sweating the small stuff (and my advise to you is DO NOT take any knife other than a gerber or leatherman - multi pupose are the best) with you to Wainwright.


----------



## RCA (11 Dec 2000)

To continue on before I had finger problems. personnaly I wasn‘t too fond of my troopies carrying pig stickers or rambo knives or whartever- Its an issue of style over substance thinking that you look like a tough ass doen‘t make you a good soldier. Knowing you basic skills and applying works better for me. Thats just some friendly advise from someone whose been around for awhile.


----------



## Travis Silcox (11 Dec 2000)

I appreciate your advice guys

RCA - thanks, I want to come prepared, so that is why I presented this question. 

what i‘ve learned from this forum, and you guys. Is that a knife isn‘t important for your military carreer, and that, essentially it is only for your own self-image.

like i said before, I train to take away knives, and I know how they are used, I know that a knife is an incredably effective weapon, if it were any different the bayonet would not still be issued with every rifle in every army in the world.

So i guess a bayonet will do =) 

Thanks Again!
Travis Silcox


----------



## JRMACDONALD (12 Dec 2000)

TRavis- all RCA and I are trying to say is don‘t get wrapped up in the "pig sticker" mind set. Best bet - multi tool - leather man/ gerber( you will get issued one!) and a machete. All the rest is CRAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## bossi (12 Dec 2000)

Man, I‘m chuckling at this thread - my compliments to everybody!

My two cents = Murphy‘s Law on expensive knives (you‘ll probably just lose it anyway), and Murphy‘s Guarantee on knife size (it‘s ALWAYS too big - and when it‘s not, it‘s too small ... unless it‘s a REAL Claymore sword strapped to your back ... but, I digress ...).

The Swiss Army knife is really handy for all the little stuff like cleaning/cutting your fingernails, and it‘s no coincidence that it‘s red instead of camouflage (makes it easier to find when you‘ve dropped it, and believe me - you will - tie it on).

As for a "killing knife":  it‘s preferable to use your rifle, machine gun, Eryx, TOW, mortar, howitzer, or other long-distance utensil to reach out and touch somebody (after all, you can never be sure what infectious diseases you might be at risk of contracting if you let them bleed all over you, and besides - it‘s just so "icky" when they squeal like a stuck pig as you plunge it in up to the hilt, or gurgle as you repeatedly saw back and forth across their neck ... and, if I‘m turning you on, maybe you should avoid playing with sharp objects ...).

Focus your attention on learning how to be a proper soldier - and learn how to effectively use what the Army issues you.  If you really want to carry extra kit, volunteer to carry lots and lots of ammo or the radio, and tuck dry socks, food, first aid stuff etc. into any space that‘s left over (and, finally, when the enemy is close enough that you think you need a knife, throw your pistol at them, then fix bayonets).

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## Master Blaster (13 Dec 2000)

I commend all of you for giving this soldier (to be) some good reliable information regarding both blades and kit.

Mr. Silcox; all your questions have been answered in the posts above (if you buy an expensive kinfe, you will lose the expensive knife) (if you‘re close enough to the enemy to use your knife, your leaders have failed you.  Maintain you distance and make the enemy earn every inch with their blood and their lives.) (a little knife does little work and a big knife does big work; no single blade does it all) (every pound you carry is more stress on you and the more stress on you the less fit you are to close with and destroy the enemy with maximum force and aggression).  

You asked about two SOG blades, the Desert and the Seal daggers.  If they are the ones I‘m thinking of you should be careful, some jurisdictions in this country regard one full blade and a ‘partial‘ on top as a dagger and therefore illegal to carry.  The other problems with daggers are that they have but one purpose and have difficulty being used to split wood, dress out critters and other camp survival tasks and that they almost always cut the hand that holds it.

I would add that I carried a large blade (7.5") for a spell in a very humid environment and the scabbard was leather and it did NOT rot or fall apart AS LONG AS I LOOKED AFTER IT). Equipment fails for many reasons but one of the primary ones is lack of user maintenance...you look after it and it looks after you.  After all this info you‘re probably going to go out and spend a huge sum of your hard earned cash to buy what any other soldier can buy if he/she has the cash.  

WARNINGWARNINGWARNING    THIS IS A PITCH    Why don‘t you get a custom made blade to your specifications for about the same money that you would spend on a SOG?  And you can support a contributor to the CAHP and a member of the CF at the same time!!  Email me and we‘ll talk.

All the Best

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## ocknod (13 Dec 2000)

Clap Clap Clap!
Master....Damn you sound like a Warrant Officer I has teching my J-L-C......I think you got all of the cliches out, and left some very good advice1

OCKNOD
SECURITAS


----------



## Master Blaster (13 Dec 2000)

Ocknod;

If you did your CFJLC in 96/97/98 and you were freezin‘ in Meaford, then I was probably the very same WO.  If not, then I‘m glad to see that the standard for WO‘s in the CF is being properly maintained.

Come to think of it, there were a few Meatheads on those courses that had real promise...are you one of them?

Al the Best

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## ocknod (14 Dec 2000)

`Sorry Blaster did my JLC in 1995 in Wainwright...The army of the west you know.


----------



## noneck (10 Mar 2001)

I really enjoyed the banter in this post. For my first few years in the militia  i used to carry a cold steel SRK it looked really cool..at least I thought that I was cool. But it kept getting caught up in stuff, I eventually sold it to a knife freak in my section and carried on with a cheap folding pocket knife which I have had forever. Buy cheap, something that you can afford to lose when you you get bumped in your hide at 0330 in the Columbia Valley on a miserable BC November weekend. For anything bigger all you need is the section tools I.E Machete.

Cabar Feidh


----------



## echo (14 Mar 2001)

when i was at the amoury on queen st at my cousin‘s grad in the summer i remember buying a folding knife at their store for about $10.
it‘s a pretty good knife,tho it might be a little bit big for some.
but for a basic folding knife,it gets the job done.
it‘s lasted a few fall camping trips(and a winter one) without a problem.
in my personal opinion,its a "kick @**!" knife.


----------



## McG (14 Mar 2001)

Just need to add my 2Â¢.  If you are looking for a "Rambo" knife you will be wasting your money.  If you are looking for a utility knife, get one with a single blade.  I recomend this because the army will provide you with a Gerber, and so you you need not waste your money on another fancy all-in-one knife, as you will have one.  I find my Grohmann to be an excellent tool (this knife goes by many pseudonames through the forces: Jump Masters knife; Feild Engineer knife; knife, utility; and knife, Quartermaster), it is about four inches and has a fixed blade.  It saves me having to fumble around with my Gerber in the dark to find the right blade, and is easier to work with when there is a lot of cutting to do.  Works great on explosives, but that is probably not a consideration you need to worry about.


----------



## donkreel (15 Mar 2001)

I‘ve had a whole mess of knives over the years.  Swiss Army was nice, but trying to find a blade in the dark was kinda irritating.  The Gerber Gator, and another one of theirs (forget which one) I picked up were garbage.  Lost their edge fast, and literally fell apart.  Since ‘92 i‘ve used a Spyderco Endura.  Sharp, and one hand opening...very useful very often. Their Police model is nice, also.  I ditched the Gerber multi-tool (No needle nose pliers?  What the heck were they thinking!) and got a Leatherman Wave, one of the new pattern.  A great investment.  As for the Rambo knife set, well, it is an awfully easy way to tell a professional from a wannabe.


----------



## ender (15 Mar 2001)

I‘ve had no problems with my Gerber gator.  But whatever.

Don‘t sweat the whole knife thing.  All you need is a good knife that will cut and that you can get at easily.


----------



## russm (20 Mar 2001)

Last summer I bought a great kinfe: a British Army model Ghurka Khukuri. I got it from Himalayan Imports in Reno, Nevada (Himalayan Imports). The guy who runs the company is great to deal with and a real genuine fellow.

The knives are made by Nepali Kamis (master knife-makers) out of Mercedes leaf springs. Check out the site and read up on these legendary knives. Mine is a great piece of kit. It sits nicely on my webbing and is used as a machette, axe, or for more delicate work. As for using it as a "killing" tool, I can only refer readers of this to the various histories of the Ghurkas, because there are precious few members of the CF who have any first-hand experience as killers, and probably none whatsoever who have killed with a knife. Wannabes like to talk of such things, though...probably just far too much T.V. if you ask me.

Anyway, the knife has proven very useful and I‘m extremely please with it.


----------



## jonezr (21 Mar 2001)

Just to add my bit to the pot. I would have to agree with McG. A combo of the issue Gerber and the Field Engineer/Jump Knife has served me well. The gerber contains all the tools you need and the knife provides a handy blade when required. Between the two you can do just about anything  or so I‘d like to think. As an added bonus if you are creative enough at Qm you can probably by an FE knife there at a fairly reasonable price. Then unless you lose it, if anything happens to it you can always exchange it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2001)

All the above advice is great, give you most of the pros and cons you need to make a decision. Carry what your comfortable with (as long as it‘s legal). Morale is a great thing and if your happy you‘ll do a better job. Personally, the leatherman supertool I carry works for almost every thing. On the other extreme, after looking, reading and listening to advise from all over, I designed and made my own. I cut a blank blade from an old chain saw bar with a gas axe, spent time with a disc grinder shaping, smoothing, etc. Cut the handle to fit MY hand. Spent many hours putting a good edge on it(has‘nt needed it since except minor tune ups). Then made a nice leather sheath. It‘s mine, I‘m proud of it, has never let me down and is a great conversation peice whenever it‘s taken out to do work. The choice is yours, if they let you carry it and your comfortable with it, you‘ll be happier and worry about other stuff that matters more. Willie!
recceguy


----------



## pappy (1 Oct 2004)

Two: one fixed blade, one folder

for heavy abusive work a K-BAR, what can I say I'm a Former Marine (or something of similar design)

For Light more detailed work a William W. Harsey designed T2 Ranger (handle one and you'll understand)


----------



## pappy (1 Oct 2004)

oh and a note as to a handy feild tool....  take a look at Cold Steel's lil copy of the Russian e-tool, built like a tank, no stinking folding handles to break and outta the bag it wall double as a hand axe. and Cheap too. price wise, not quality wise.

not something I'd wanna dig to China with, but it has it's place.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Oct 2004)

I carry the Swiss Army 2 inch blade with scisors, file, and tweezers/tooth pic. The greatest pice of kit ever. On my webbing is the issue M9 Aussie contract Buck.

It works for me.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Oct 2004)

I owned a Desert Dagger and always wore it, why? LCF (look cool factor).

Grohman all the way I aggre with master blaster (ya alot of us carried such a knife at one time or another)

But a multi tool is always awesome to have aswell, especiially when they issued the Gerber (an excellent brand as they also guarntee for life) and it was free!

Never was a fan of Kabars though, 

either way have fun, you will have a lifetime in the forces to pick the butter knife of choice.

Dileas Gu Brath (had to give my token peace up to my peeps)

tess
 :dontpanic:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Oct 2004)

McG said:
			
		

> I find my Grohmann to be an excellent tool (this knife goes by many pseudonames through the forces: Jump Masters knife; Feild Engineer knife; knife, utility; and knife, Quartermaster), it is about four inches and has a fixed blade.   It saves me having to fumble around with my Gerber in the dark to find the right blade, and is easier to work with when there is a lot of cutting to do.   Works great on explosives, but that is probably not a consideration you need to worry about.



A truly spectacular little knife - which I carry whenever in the field - or camping.  It does a great job of spreading pate as well...


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2004)

I like the larger "survival" version myself.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Oct 2004)

I *HATE* when that happens...


----------



## gun plumber (2 Oct 2004)

Oh well keep itfresh I guess!lol!
I carry both a leatherman wave and a FE Knife,not because I'm a knife freak,but each has its own purpose
in life.the FE knife is simple,and therein lies it greatest asset in the field.Besides its made in my home province...Nova Scotia!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Oct 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> We do all realise that this thread is originally from 2000 right?



Ouch that was long ago,

we are talking about shivs after all, not current events...so I guess we are not really looking too bad or dated.

tess


----------



## jonsey (2 Oct 2004)

Hey, at least you won't have to do this all over again for the next guy who asks this question.


----------



## Pugnacious (7 Oct 2004)

As a civillian...For me a good utility knife needs to be usefull with one hand..hence I love my little Kershaw folding knife. 
http://www.kershawknives.com/

It's 4" blade seems to be enogh, and it is easy to open and close with one hand. I have used it from zillions of camping trips, film industry/stage work, to westcoast mushroom picking (chanterells, and pines not magic).  ;D I haven't tried shaving with it yet but I'm sure I could as it is very sharp, and holds a nice edge.

I had a Ka-bar years back, but wasn't impressed with 1" inch of the tip snapping away after dropping from waist height into the lawn...so I'd never buy one again.

For the record I also have a Cold steel SRK (my baby), and a leatherman, not to forget my trusty Brazilian machetti (Mr. Choppy)...which just won't die.  Anything for real combat I'll let the CF supply/pay for/replace when it breaks.

Besides which in the right hands a sharpened flat-head screw driver can do the job of a $300.00  "rambo" knife.  

Cheers!
P.


----------



## bossi (11 Oct 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> We do all realise that this thread is originally from 2000 right?



Hmmm ... "diamonds are forever ... but knives never go out of style".
As also noted - keeping this thread alive saves us from having to do it all over again ... and again ... and ...


----------



## Burrows (14 Oct 2004)

point  seen bossi and now....For the REALLY REALLY BAD NEWS!

I now need a new knife and or multitool....I lost both my Gerber AR55 Black Blade Serrated and my Crap 2$ Multitool...And my CO told me I wasnt allowed to burn down the 7 foot tall wild growth field... :crybaby:

Now what would you guys reccomend...I can either go with another knife new of both or another multitool.. Im kinda leaning towards the multitool at least first..I might buy another knife later...I would prefer to get one thats like the one the CF issues...Could anyone help me in the event that its sold commercially whast the model? Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards,
Burrows


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2004)

Stick to Gerber, it was issued and a very good brand. if yer going single blade well..

one word then..

Grohman

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Oct 2004)

To be more specific regarding Grohmann:

#3 Boat Knife, Canadian Armed Forces, or Yachtsman Design
http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html

Great utility knife. And a piece of good cord will help keep it attached to your body in close country.


----------



## bossi (14 Oct 2004)

Doggone it!  I was just itching to say "tie a piece of cord to it next time" ... but you beat me to the punch (grrr ... )

And, as I've said before - two knives are better than one, especially when you've just lost one ...


----------



## Pugnacious (15 Oct 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> I now need a new knife and or multitool....I lost both my Gerber AR55 Black Blade Serrated and my Crap 2$ Multitool...And my CO told me I wasnt allowed to burn down the 7 foot tall wild growth field... :crybaby:



I guess it is too late to say that you might have lost a grenade out there also..and have the demo teams go find your knives.     

Knowing that my knives might be sitting out in the bush would drive me crazy to the point of me heading out for a long look with a metal detector, and or one of my tracking dogs. ;D

Cheers!
P.


----------



## gun plumber (15 Oct 2004)

As far as the multi-tool issue goes I can't agree with 48 on this one.After using the issued gerber and comparing it to the Leatherman wave I own,the Leatherman is the hand down winner.Good construction,materials and all the options you'll ever need.Plus the hard wire cutters and the one handed opening of the blades without actually opening the tool make it perfect.
If you got the bones to cough up,the Leatherman Charge(120.00 CDN)is a totally awsome piece of kit.
Titanium handles,a unique bit driver system with all sizes of phillips(star),flat head and hex bits,If you work with wire it has a crimper built in the jaws plus it comes with a oversize lanyard attachment and removable pocket clip!The sheath allows you to carry the tool open or closed and for a short time you will be the envy of knife geeks everyware.lol!
I hope to get mine for X-mas!


----------



## gun plumber (15 Oct 2004)

I'm amazed this topic is still going.
I guess some things don't change with time......


----------



## bossi (15 Oct 2004)

Hmmm ...
Magazine, magazine pouches ...
Bayonet, bayonet scabbard ...
Pocket knives, pockets ...
Fancy shmancy little belt pouches for utility tools, Leatherman ...
Hmmm ...
"Everything in its place, and a place for everything ..."


----------



## Scratch_043 (15 Oct 2004)

lol bossi, I couldn't agree more.

I keep my Swiss Army knife in my pocket, and I have a length of paracord connecting it to my belt via a cheap carabeiner, just for a little extra security.


----------



## rounder (16 Oct 2004)

There is a knife out there called a Edhalligan KISS engineered CRKT... AKA Cricket... best pocket knife ever.


http://www.crkt.com/kiss.html go for the model 5500 as it is WAY easier to sharpen. Stay away from the seraded blades


----------



## SEB123 (18 Oct 2004)

Make your own knive (it's not to hard)


----------



## canuck101 (18 Oct 2004)

Try this site:
http://www.knifezone.ca/


----------



## Kampfhamster (18 Oct 2004)

My Swisstool served me well. Rarely used my issued bajonett for something else then opening the 155mm-bomb-paletts. 

The standard issue swiss army knife is pretty good also, but I replaced it with a Columbia River M16.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Oct 2004)

Hey canuck101

Very nice site!  I think you have a place right up a cunucks alley!  Tired of seeing soem price from god knows what country!

And the selection is amazing

tess


----------



## Normark (17 May 2005)

Hey Guys...

This is my first post here actually. didn't know this existed at all..Wish someone would have told me about this earlier..

Some of you may know me,, others may not, so please let me introduce myself..

My name is Eric E. Noeldechen, and I'm from S.Ontario, close to Windsor/Detroit.

I'am a custom synthetic sheath maker using Concealex, something similar to Kydex. I operate On/Scene Tactical Products located here:

www.mnsi.net/~nbtnoel
On/Scene Tactical

I sheath a rather large variety of knives, including Grohmann..

I have clients using my sheaths around the globe, military, police and civilian as well as several other organizations.

I see a huge variety of different knives being used  by different people both in military and police.

Quite a few of my US MIL/LEO clients carry for defensive purposes, and find a need for a fighter, be it a boot knife, or other hideout blade. Not to say that none of my Canadian clients don't carry back ups, they are just a little more scarce is all...

What I do find is that the majority of my clients carry some mid range to fairly high end types of blades, everything from Cold Steel, Grohmann , Fallkniven, Busse Combat, Striders and everything in between.

I guess what I'm getting at is there is no reason other than regulation wise possibly that you shouldn't be carrying some type of defensive blade...Be it on your belt, LBV or tucked away nice and quiet for that special time when you may need it.

A good majority of you would say that it isn't needed, that you have other ways of defending yourself,, however there is always that "What If"  that can be thrown at you at any time. Hand to hand combat, although unlikely, is always a real possibility, as is capture etc.

I also agree with the fellow that said that the ASP or less lethal force is a bad idea, for several reasons, some stated above. Just a bad idea to slide into that mentality.

If you have to go hand to hand with someone, you will most likely want to put that person down for good, unless it is a custody type situation, or where less lethal force is needed. On a battlefield I'll presume that the gloves will come off. 

To the fellow who was asking about the SOG Desert Dagger...

However a good knife as it may be, I don't think it should be your primary knife. In my opinion a little too fragile and fairly poor blade to do everything you want including a defensive weapon.

A smaller utility knife such as the Grohmann #2 or #3 would be a perfect knife for your daily tasks, mounted on your LBV or belt, however it as well only suited for some jobs and would make a poor defensive blade or heavy use knife for prying and such.

For a defensive blade,, you may want to look at something a little smaller and single edged.Smaller for the reason it can be tucked away, and single edge for the reason, double edges tend to bite their owner when the SHTF, as someone else pointed out, as well as may go against regulations on several different scales.

I don't think that having a self defence mind set, and being prepared for a situation that could pop up is a bad thing, either on the battle field or downtown Toronto. Lets face it folks, theres a lot of garbage walking this earth, and there isn't always going to be someone there to bail you out.

Anyway, it's good to see some knife talk here, and hope that I can contribute to the discussions.

Thanks, and any questions,, please feel free to drop me a note

Eric E. Noeldechen
On/scene Tactical
ericn@mnsi.net


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

since you're issued a multi-tool, would a buck special be sufficient to add? I currently own one. I find it to be an outstanding blade. Fixed blade, holds it's edge real good, very sturdy, it's been through hell and back again, and is still almost as good as the day it was bought.


----------



## RossF (20 May 2005)

Victorinox Fieldmaster Swiss Army Knife. That's what I got.. When my Swiss friend bought in in Switzerland he got my name engraved on it, so it shouldn't grow any legs at night.


----------



## Fry (21 May 2005)

I think it's sad that people would steal other people's gear... prehaps that's just an opinion shared only by me, I don't really know...


Just wondering if there's anyone out there that can comment on a "Buck Special". I own one and just wondering if anyone finds it to be a decent blade. 8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 May 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Just wondering if there's anyone out there that can comment on a "Buck Special". I own one and just wondering if anyone finds it to be a decent blade. 8)



Just wondering there Fry, but.. if you own one, wouldn't you be the best judge of whether it was decent or not? It's your tool, if it works for you, and your comfortable with it, then I would judge it as decent. Buck has had a good name for many years. Some of my best blades were Buck.


----------



## Fry (22 May 2005)

Very true, just wondering though if anyone else used a buck special and if they  liked/disliked it or if it would be a sufficient blade to carry on person while in the CF.


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 May 2005)

My Personal Philosophy on what knife to get is to ask yourself the rather simple question

"What am I going to be using it for"

if the answer is: "cutting paracord and hessian", then odds are you shouldnt need anything too fancy, just a good quality folding blade. I have a Gerber Gator ive carried since i joined in '99 and its still an awsome piece of kit.

if the answer is: "To Cut out the enemys heart and feed it to him" then Id be more worried about your mental stability, and wondering if the CF is the right career choice for you... 

In reality you wont need one of those Big as your head John Rambo type knives, its mostly just overly gung ho cadets, and rookie privates who buy those. 

notwithstanding, most of the Cbt Arm Types I know tend to own a good fighting knife like the K-Bar or something similar. get a good tactical sheath for it, and it becomes a very usefull and ready to deploy piece of kit.  

Being CSS I rarely find a use for a knife such as that, nice as it may be. And to go with that, the mentality among CSS tends to be that we dont carry around such things... at least in the reserve world...  

we need more Ex infantry types in our trade who still belive in the "Every Trade a Rifleman First" mentality..... especially when you look at the lessons learned in Iraq right now with CSS types seeing more combat then ever before...

regards
    Josh


----------



## T.R.Hayward (20 Apr 2007)

Hello All,

I realize this thread is older, but thought I should help keep everything in it's place....

As an amateur blacksmith and civilian, I read this thread with interest. I have been designing a knife with the Canadian Armed Forces in mind. I thought that a knife that could be used as a defense item would be of interest. 

The knife I designed is very sturdy, and is meant for trapping an opponent's blade in order to disarm. It also has a unique feature to dissuade opponents from wanting to come too close....

But, it seems that larger knives aren't really favoured by the serving members of the Canadian Armed Forces. 

I'm looking forward to further input on the subject, as it seems my design may be in need of changing. Perhaps it would be of interest to the walts and wannabees?

Thank you all for your time and attention....

Best Wishes,

-Rick


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (12 May 2007)

I only carry a fighting tomahawk....  ;D


----------



## RetiredRoyal (28 Apr 2009)

are the grohmann 'armed forces' R3A's still issued to aircrew as survival knives? Used to see alot of sartechs and fe's with them hanging off of htem.


----------



## ballz (28 Apr 2009)

I believe there's thread kicking around here somewhere talking about that. They're the Grohman "boat" knives, and no, I don't believe they are still issued as there is another guy making a similar knife exclusively for the CF. If you search around for Grohman boat knives you should come across it.

EDIT: Ahhh here she is http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79847.180.html

You can buy the Grohman knife commercially btw. Not sure if it's worth the price or not I have no experience with it or very much knowledge about quality steel anyway.


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Apr 2009)

I carry a 12" shiny silver Kukri in a massive, curved leather scabbard with an Auscam cover. Sure, I'm a vehicle crewman and I only wear it because my SSM hates it, but if we're ever attacked and my vehicle, rifle and 9mm go down, i know that my ridiculously large knife will bruise someone severly (its not sharpened).
I also carry a Leatherman Wave that is starting to show its 3 years of extensive use. I'd count it as my best ever purchase. I use it almost every day and for a great number of purposes. I get the blades sharpened every now and then and absolutely love everything that i can do it with. I recommend them to all the young lads.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Apr 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> are the grohmann 'armed forces' R3A's still issued to aircrew as survival knives? Used to see alot of sartechs and fe's with them hanging off of htem.



Yup, the Grohman is still issued, or the one like it...not sure if the "new" ones are in the system.

The EICKHORN PRT (Pocket Rescue Tool) is issued as well.  (PRT VI in the link below IIRC)

http://www.lbainternational.com/eickhorn/rt_pocket.htm


----------



## RetiredRoyal (28 Apr 2009)

that looks pretty gucci.... i was looking at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i think i'll way to see what shiny stuff the bin rat drops on the counter for me.


----------



## ballz (28 Apr 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> I also carry a Leatherman Wave that is starting to show its 3 years of extensive use.



Check out the Buy/Sell forum if you haven't already seen it. They're on sale for $40 in some (well at least one...) Wal-Marts.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2009)

I like those lock blade knives. I have a Spyderco Rescue I bought in Bosnia in 97. I also have a Leatherman multi tool purchased in Croatia in 93. 
I do have a "fighting" knife....not that I do much knife fighting. ;D


----------



## VIChris (29 Apr 2009)

I bought a Technisub Diablo 'Tool' variant when I was into scuba diving. http://www.technisub.com/eng/coltelli/coltelli.htm I've since stopped diving, but carry the knife when backpacking/ camping etc. It's a great tool. A little bigger than what some may like, but has a raft of great features. The quick release hard sheath is great. Virtually impossible to accidentally dislodge the knife, but without any safety tethers or snap covers. Just grab and go. The sheath is designed to strap onto your leg, but when the straps are doubled up, it fits securely onto the shoulder strap of my hiking bag for quick and easy one handed access. Hammer cap is great for driving tent pegs, the 14 and 16 ml open end wrench cutouts come in handy all over the place. The blunt nose is perfect for prying. The serrated edge is decent for light saw duty. The blade itself is stout enough to be hammered on when splitting wood for kindling/ stakes what have you.


----------



## bdave (29 Apr 2009)

There is a company out there called "fallkniven"  ( www.fallkniven.com ) which makes very good knives. The knives are pretty pricey but they are high quality.
For basic purpose survival knife i'd recommend the A1. Blade is a solid 6 inches long. Not too short and not too long. If you're looking for more of a knife for large tasks such as chopping i'd recommend the A2. A2 has 8 inches of blade and is much heavier.

Here are videos on the A1 being tested near it's breaking points (hitting concrete blocks with it, cutting through rope, using it as a chisel through stone, how much it takes to break the blade, etc) The videos are all 10 minutes long:

part 1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VleFUGJNAYE&feature=related

part 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcdCcxWu9j4&feature=related

part 3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNz4ebLkw8o

part 4:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNNuVXRcl6w&feature=related

part 5:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0RznHAZKXc&feature=related

part 6:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQfOY09CEaQ&feature=related

part 7:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKcBcOkn1Qg&feature=related

Non destructive testing:

part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x9CZ6iPj5k

part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheMo48FhBk

More vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC-R6MeJ3-A&feature=related


----------



## RetiredRoyal (29 Apr 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Check out the Buy/Sell forum if you haven't already seen it. They're on sale for $40 in some (well at least one...) Wal-Marts.



I actually prefer the gerber multi tools.


----------



## mudgunner49 (30 Apr 2009)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> ... If you got the bones to cough up,the *Leatherman Charge*(120.00 CDN)is a totally awsome piece of kit.
> Titanium handles,a unique bit driver system with all sizes of phillips(star),flat head and hex bits,If you work with wire it has a crimper built in the jaws plus it comes with a oversize lanyard attachment and removable pocket clip!The sheath allows you to carry the tool open or closed and for a short time you will be the envy of knife geeks everyware.lol!...



I have to agree with gunplumber here, and wholeheartedly!!!  The absolute best money I've ever spent on a knife ralated purchase (that's saying something), and given that I am really a knife guy to say that I could go a long time not needing anything other than a 12" machete and the LM Charge TTi is significant.

Regardless what you select for God's sake keep it sharp - there are very few things more useless than a dull knife.  i spend a lot of time on ex sharpening knives for my guys as they are often found in a condition that they, to quote a WO from the "old" E Bty (Para) "couldn't cut the c*ck off of a dead snowman..."


blake


----------



## time expired (1 May 2009)

Get a machete,not exactly "cool" for you jnr.Rambo's out
there but the most effective bladed weapon in the world,
judging by body count.
                          Regards,with tongue in cheek.


----------



## Eric_911 (1 May 2009)

I'm a sup tech, and my daily carry knife is either a Spyderco Endura-4 or a Cold Steel Voyageur. 

Decent price, excellent quality blades, and both stood up to the rigours of a 6 month deployment, being used in manners they were not specifically designed to be used, including prying and torsion.

I wouldnt cry if I lost either of them, which is a must out of a daily carry knife for me, because I would always worry about losing or damaging a knife I paid $300 for, as opposed to a quality beater for $70-$80.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2009)

I have been quite happy with my Gerber Multi Tool, a small set of Dags that fit in a shirt pocket (great for cutting open the ties on Laundry bags and then of course WD 1) and an Exacto Knife for those other odd jobs.  No need for a 'Rambo Knife' to get caught up on everything.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 May 2009)

Any swiss army knife with a locking blade and a pair of scissors. Non-locking blades have caused my fingers grief in the past, so I'm not going there anymore!


----------



## ajp (29 Jul 2009)

I still have an old C8 knife from QL2.  and I have a couple of swiss army knives depending on what task one of the three is with me.  I have a Gerber River Runner I carry if I want an open blade, the shieth is hard and clips on solid.


----------



## AncientWinds (29 Jul 2009)

Since the last 6 years, I use a full size Ka-Bar with serrated edge. I use it when fishing, hunting, camping, cutting small trees (6 inches of diameter and less), open cans when I don't find my can opener, cutting different types of materials, and anything else requiring some sharp and tough blade.

I am very satisfied of that knife, and there's a lifetime warranty with it.

https://www.kabar.com/product_detail.jsp?productNumber=1212&mode=category&categoryId=1,2,3,7&categoryName=Military/Tactical


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2009)

Gerber and a SOG Seal Pup.
I used to use the Cold Steel Kobun but the clip on the sheath napped off so I just mounted it discreetly on my chestrig.

Now and then I'll carry the Tom Brown Tracker but it's a little cumbersome and expensive to loose. I just ordered the Gerber Mark 2 knife, I'm gonna see how much I like it.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jul 2009)

My daily carry work knife is a Smith & Wesson SWAT.  I have 2  ;D.  I have used them for almost everything, and have never had a problem; they stay sharp, they are have survived alot of time in mud (no rust yet).  They are large, and a bit heavy; but they even double as a hammer for banging stubborn pins (It hasn't broke yet doing it, unlike issued gerbers).


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (30 Jul 2009)

Cold Steel Voyager Tanto relegated to car emergency kit. Daily carry for work is a Zero Tolerance 0200ST. SOG Seal Pup in field kit.


----------



## sod_buster (29 Aug 2009)

I'm going to suggest the Seal Pup MINI by SOG, with the Kydex sheath. Solid, reliable knife, handy sheath, and a decent price to boot.


----------



## Teekay (14 Sep 2009)

Sooo, I'm not in the military or anything, but my boyfriend is. He's graduating from basic Training in about a week and a half, and I wanted to get him a knife as a little gift. And I'm sure you guys know close to everything about 'em, or enough. He has spoken about SOG... Obviously, I have no idea what that is. But if you guys could help, that would be sick. So, what are some good combat knives?! 

Thanks, homies.


----------



## ammocat (14 Sep 2009)

You will find opinions will vary widely for what a good knife is. The trade (occupation) that your boyfriend is going and his intended use will be a big factor. I have used a SOG Seal Pup and I am happy with it. I have the older nylon sheath which allows the knife to be accessible when wearing PPE (body armour). The nylon sheath also has a pouch that my multi-tool fits in, which is handy. I have also used a Cold Steel SRK which is a bit cheaper and I think it has a more durable blade, a little harder to sharpen though.

You can find both of these by searching SOG Knives, look for products and then fixed knives, the Seal Pub is in there as well as several similar knives. Search Cold Steel Knives, look for Tactical Knives and the SRK is in there.


----------



## J.J (14 Sep 2009)

Teekay,
In addition to the good advice ammocat gave you, here is a link for a in depth discussion on "What knife would you recommend". This should help you find that special gift.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55.75.html


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Sep 2009)

In my opinion your BF will get much more use from a good folding knife vs a fixed blade. I would go for one with a blade between 2.5 and 3.5 inches, with a strong lock. Some good brands are Benchmade, Kershaw, CRKT, SOG and Cold Steel.

This website has a bunch to looks at: http://www.knifecenter.com/

Some good choices:
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BM555BKHG
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BM527BK

Good luck


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2009)

Teekay said:
			
		

> Sooo, I'm not in the military or anything, but my boyfriend is. He's graduating from basic Training in about a week and a half, and I wanted to get him a knife as a little gift. And I'm sure you guys know close to everything about 'em, or enough. He has spoken about SOG... Obviously, I have no idea what that is. But if you guys could help, that would be sick. So, what are some good combat knives?!
> 
> Thanks, homies.



OK, I just need to publicly acknowledge a GF who is actually cool enough to get her army BF something he really wants (as opposed to the complete last season of Grey's Anatomy on DVD, or something sucky like that).

3 cheers... hip hip hip Hooray (x 3)!  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Sep 2009)

Teekay said:
			
		

> He has spoken about SOG... Obviously, I have no idea what that is.





> But if you guys could help, that would be sick.





> So, what are some good combat knives?!





> Thanks, homies.



Hummmm, interesting choice of words.  Not sure what a SOG is, obiously, but call it a combat knife?


----------



## RubberTree (20 May 2011)

I know, I know...necrothread. 
Just had this brought to my attention today...one simple question....

What the hell is this thing all about?

http://www.waspknife.com/about.php

"This weapon injects a freezing cold ball of compressed gas, approximately the size of a basketball, at 800psi nearly instantly. The effects of this injection will drop many of the world's largest land predators. The effects of the compressed gas not only cause over-inflation during ascent when used underwater, but also freezes all tissues and organs surrounding the point of injection on land or at sea. When used underwater, the injected gas carries the predator to the surface BEFORE blood is released into the water. Thus giving the diver added protection by diverting other potential predators to the surface."

RT


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 May 2011)

Already featured on CSI: Miami 8)


----------



## RubberTree (21 May 2011)

I'm not really surprised...all the toys they have on that show are (puts on sunglasses) cutting edge...


----------



## Jaydub (21 May 2011)

As a Sailor and Outdoorsman, I prefer the D.H. Russell Grohmann with Yachtsman Sheath.
http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html

For a more utility type, I'd recommend one of their folding knives.
http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/folders.html

They also make really good chef's knives, and even steak knives.
I'm a big fan of all their products, really.


----------



## kyle93 (21 May 2011)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> What the hell is this thing all about?



I believe this knife's primary purpose serves to fend off shark attacks / other large marine animals.

As to the poster's original question "what kind of knife(fixed blade) would be practical for field purposes?", though I am by no means a knife expert, or even a soldier (yet), here is what I would recommend.  

Fixed Blade:  The Gerber LMF II in Foliage Green (http://www.gerbergear.com/index.php/product/id/455)

Folding: The CRKT M21-14 with Combo edge (http://www.crkt.com/M2104)

Multi-Tool: The Leatherman Surge with the Black Oxide finish (http://www.leatherman.com/product/Surge_Black)


----------



## DOB (31 Jul 2011)

In 37 years I have tried a number of knives - most of them proved to be too big.  These days for work I carry a Gerber EOD Multi-Tool and a Benchmade 730  Ares folder (now sadly discontinued).  On those rare occasions when I need a larger fixed blade knife I tend to rely on something from Chris Reeve.  His 'Green Beret Knife" (so called because it is presented to every graduate of the course)  is a good all around choice and comes in both the original 7 inch blade length, and a somewhat handier 5.5 inch blade.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (8 Apr 2014)

Just wondering, for field training, what knife would you use? CPGear has a couple but I'm not sure which one is good!


----------



## dangerboy (8 Apr 2014)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Just wondering, for field training, what knife would you use? CPGear has a couple but I'm not sure which one is good!



Personally, I have just used the issue multi-tool.  It has everything I need and I hate having a long knife on my belt when  doing fire and movement.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Apr 2014)

Four pages here...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Just wondering, for field training, what knife would you use? CPGear has a couple but I'm not sure which one is good!


Loads of recommendations in the now-merged thread you didn't find when you were searching.

You DID search first, right?

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Apr 2014)

I think he is all muscle and no brains  ;D so I doubt it....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I think he is all muscle and no brains  ;D so I doubt it....


Tough crowd these mentors


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Apr 2014)

I'm here all week...... try the fish....... and tip your waiter......... ;D


----------



## MacIssac (8 Apr 2014)

Can't say this could be used in a civilian lifestyle except maybe hunting or living in northern remote regions of the country but makes a great gift
http://www.kabar.com/knives/detail/30


Full-size USMC KA-BAR, Straight Edge


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Apr 2014)

I had the perfect knife for the young militia soldiier.  Much like the OP I thoroughly investigated the options.  I conversed with my colleagues.   I searched magazines.  I thoroughly examined any and all displays of knives.  I listened to advice.

I bought a lovely folding Buck knife with an oiled wood handle and brass bindings.  It was everything I could have wanted in a knife.  In 1981 it cost me the princely sum of $90.  I was satisfied.

I took it with me on my first MITCP course in Orangeville.  I took it with me on my first field exercise in Borden.  And there it stayed.  

If the OP wants to examine it he should start looking for old trenches that were back-filled in 1981.  

From then on I used the cheapest knife I could find, preferably one that someone else gave me..... and made sure I tied it to myself with an idiot string.

But that's just me.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2014)

I have a Bear Grylls Gerber that you can start fires with.


It impresses my grandson.


----------



## PanaEng (8 Apr 2014)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I had the perfect knife for the young militia soldiier.  Much like the OP I thoroughly investigated the options.  I conversed with my colleagues.   I searched magazines.  I thoroughly examined any and all displays of knives.  I listened to advice.
> 
> I bought a lovely folding Buck knife with an oiled wood handle and brass bindings.  It was everything I could have wanted in a knife.  In 1981 it cost me the princely sum of $90.  I was satisfied.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:

I bothers me how some young soldiers spend their hard-earned small pay checks on expensive knives and LCF kit to then misuse it, wreck it or lose it; but, I guess it's part of the learning process...


----------



## Armymedic (8 Apr 2014)

I carry CRKT M17-13T pocket folder (http://www.crkt.com/M16-13-Titanium-Spear-Point-AutoLAWKS-Combo-Edge ) and occasionally, when required, a Spartan Harsey Difensa (http://spartanbladesusa.com/Spartan-Harsey-Difensa?zenid=aeb9c6269fa7759b86a8c7ff741ad7c4 )

But I have earned the disposable income to spend. If you have not, then follow Kirkhill's suggestion.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Apr 2014)

http://chrisreeve.com/Green-Beret


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

This, from an old fart with a bit of Mo' experience ....




Kirkhill's advice is good advice, too.


----------



## MilEME09 (8 Apr 2014)

http://www.crkt.com/Ultima-5in-Black-Blade-Veff-Combo-Edge

This beast of a knife was given to all the Jr ranks in my unit after we lost our Mess when we changed buildings (they used what Mess dues they had collected to buy them). Way to much for what I'd pay out of pocket for a knife but I got it for free and its been serving me well.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2014)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I had the perfect knife for the young militia soldiier.  Much like the OP I thoroughly investigated the options.  I conversed with my colleagues.   I searched magazines.  I thoroughly examined any and all displays of knives.  I listened to advice.
> 
> I bought a lovely folding Buck knife with an oiled wood handle and brass bindings.  It was everything I could have wanted in a knife.  In 1981 it cost me the princely sum of $90.  I was satisfied.
> 
> ...



Ding ding!  There's a surplus shop in Toronto with small pocket knives with two blades that go for $1.95 (plus HST).  When I'm in the neighbourhood I usually pick up 2 or 3, and over the course of a year or so they'll fall out of my pocket / be forgotten someplace / be given away.

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## MilEME09 (11 Apr 2014)

Anthon3 said:
			
		

> A seasoned veteran can make a cheap knife perform like an expensive one. Too many times I see people purchase the most expensive knife just to brag. I say, start with something less expensive and work your way up to something better IF your absolutely need to. Those $1.95 blades that dapaterson mentioned will work just fine.



I agree, Civi side I am a Chef, Do I have a $300 expensive knife in my kit? yes but I started out with cheap knifes, cause the blade is only as good as the skill of the user. A well kept $10 knife will serve you better then a $200 knife that you dont know how to use properly


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Apr 2014)

Over thirty years ago I was given a strange little "Boker" knife(already old then) and told that it would be the most useful knife I would ever own. I think it is the most handy blade I've ever had.  Does this type of knife have a specific name? I'm not sure if Boker was simply the manufacturer. 




My second favourite is a Columbia M1. The bit of serration on the blade is nice for cutting the bread in IMP's for making PB&J in morning. Just make sure if you get a lock blade the locking mechanism is metal on metal and that you need to break the metal to make the lock fail. I've had some folders fail on me like some others in this thread.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Apr 2014)

That's the maker.


----------



## BernDawg (11 Apr 2014)

I've been really happy with my Gerber Big Rock. Owned it since 05 and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## ajp (15 Apr 2014)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Over thirty years ago I was given a strange little "Boker" knife(already old then) and told that it would be the most useful knife I would ever own. I think it is the most handy blade I've ever had.  Does this type of knife have a specific name? I'm not sure if Boker was simply the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reminds me of my Grandmothers old paring knives.  She sharpened them so often that the blades looked a lot like this.  Perhaps at the time you were given it it had already been worn down.


----------



## C.Balogh (27 Dec 2016)

I'm looking at buying a knife. Is that a worthwhile purchase? Would you recommend fixed blade or folding? What is your knife of choice?


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Dec 2016)

It depends what you're going to use it for. A fixed blade is better for making PBJs at 03:00 when you're on fire picquet, won't gum up the works on a folder. I found a fixed blade for the most part to be an annoyance\cam net catcher. for an all round utility cutter, I'd recommend an Opinel, probably a number 9.  Sharp as a razor, cheap like rice, and has a very good blade lock in both open and closed configuration.  If I had to carry a fixed blade again, it would probably be a Mora stainless, for the same reason, cheap, very sharp, and not too upsetting if\when you lose it.  I've probably got a half dozen of each one around here somewhere.


----------



## Loachman (27 Dec 2016)

Watch Crocodile Dundee for inspiration, if you're out to impress your RSM.

If not, watch it anyway. It's a good film.


----------



## mariomike (27 Dec 2016)




----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Watch Crocodile Dundee for inspiration, if you're out to impress your RSM.
> 
> If not, watch it anyway. It's a good film.


yes it will. I'm not an RSM anymore so go for it 

I have several lock blades, but I like the Buck the best.


----------



## chrisf (10 Feb 2017)

battletoad said:
			
		

> I'm looking at buying a knife. Is that a worthwhile purchase? Would you recommend fixed blade or folding? What is your knife of choice?



Whatever is cheap, easier to replace when you loose it...

If you want to get something nice, I was always a fan of the CRKT M16/M21 knives... M16-01S is a good knife (If you want "big" get the M21-02G, I have one of each), plus it's got the cool "one handed opening" factor... don't get anything with serrations on it, they're a hassle to sharpen.

Personally, I know it's not "tactical", but whatever, I'd go for something bright coloured... easier to find when you loose it! I've got my M21-02G spray painted bright orange...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Feb 2017)

If you're looking for a good, inexpensive, easy to sharpen (scandi-grind) full tang knife, have a look at the Morakniv Companion.  Decent selection of color choices depending on what you need it for (bushcraft, tactical, etc).  If  you are looking to spend a little more money, the Bushcraft series are great pieces of kit as well.

I have the older version the Companion replaced, the  (Clipper 840) as a neck knife, got it for $13USD all in off eBay.  25 cents worth of paracord later and voila, inexpensive durable neck knife for my civie gear.  My flying knife for normal ops is the Bushcraft Survival Orange; knife, sheath, diamond sharpener, and fire steel all in one and easy to see.


----------

